# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Who will be the next president of the USA

## Joco71

I wanted to get a feel of what our members are thinking about the upcoming elelction. What are your thoughts? I believe this election will be the most important election in modern day. Our country is in need of a great leader.

----------


## lovbyts

We have some good candidates, I think/hope. I have not done enough homework any any of them to make a decision. There are many things I like about several or at least what they say, I'm just not sure how strong their resolve and if they are flip flops or not. I will need to check their past to find out and also if they did do a flip flop on why. I think it's find for a candidate to change his mind/views over time as long as it's not because of popularity/votes.

I keep saying I'm not sold on Trump and dont know how far he will go but one think I REALLY like is he does not flip/flop, he does not care if he pisses of someone and will loose votes because of his beliefs. I would rather have someone I dont agree with 100% on everything and they are true to their word or beliefs vs someone you have no idea what direction they are going to go or bend once they are in office.

Considering the recent supreme court decision yesterday saying no proof of ID or citizenship for voters may make a big influence unfortunately.

I will say if Hillary gets elected I will spend the next 1yr doing a lot of garage sales, liquidating everything I can as quickly as I can and then sell my house and prepare to move out of the US

I like Ted Cruz, Rand Paul and Trump. Rubio I think also seems pretty good but a little wishy washy on some things.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> We have some good candidates, I think/hope. I have not done enough homework any any of them to make a decision. There are many things I like about several or at least what they say, I'm just not sure how strong their resolve and if they are flip flops or not. I will need to check their past to find out and also if they did do a flip flop on why. I think it's find for a candidate to change his mind/views over time as long as it's not because of popularity/votes.
> 
> I keep saying I'm not sold on Trump and dont know how far he will go but one think I REALLY like is he does not flip/flop, he does not care if he pisses of someone and will loose votes because of his beliefs. I would rather have someone I dont agree with 100% on everything and they are true to their word or beliefs vs someone you have no idea what direction they are going to go or bend once they are in office.
> 
> Considering the recent supreme court decision yesterday saying no proof of ID or citizenship for voters may make a big influence unfortunately.
> 
> I will say if Hillary gets elected I will spend the next 1yr doing a lot of garage sales, liquidating everything I can as quickly as I can and then sell my house and prepare to move out of the US
> 
> I like Ted Cruz, Rand Paul and Trump. Rubio I think also seems pretty good but a little wishy washy on some things.


Agree with almost all of this. And my Hope is Rand Paul but don't know if he will go all the way.

----------


## Brett N

I really don't know who the front runner is going to be yet on Republican side, that is really what it all depends on. He has to be just liberal enough to get a few of the Democrats to vote that way or he won't win. 

Dems. have a good history of getting the voters to show up that wouldn't normally show. Obama did this well wit the black vote and I feel Hillary will do the same since Bill was so well liked in the black community. I know this isn't about race but it is about getting voters to turn up. Obama may have just pissed off enough of the country enough to where the Republicans will have a better turn out. 

If hitory tells us anything about the general population of the US. It is that they like familiar names even though they know shit about politics. I now this fact will benefit Hillary, it could also benefit Jeb Bush but I really don't see him gaining any ground. 

I don't see Trump as a viable candidate, I think he will stir things up and make more show up to the polls because he creates excitement but I really don't see people voting him in. His flaky history definitely has tarnished his credibility as a candidate. 

I think it's really going to come down to Rand Paul or Hillary. Running mates could be the deciding factor on this. ( Hillary has become such a common figure that she doesn't even need her last name anymore. That's scary)

----------


## djgreen

I think Hilary Clinton will make it all the way and have a very good chance at taking it .sadly because her supporters are dumb as hell or think she can change also she has more $$$ and connections than any other runners. I don't support her at all she has blood on her hands from bengazi and lies about everything and has tones of scandals surrounding her. I think Rand Paul has a good head on his shoulders but idk how far he will make it

----------


## spywizard

Attachment 157882

----------


## kelkel

I think (hope) one of the investigations will eventually reveal enough to sink Hillary's chances. At least to anyone with a modicum of intelligence. 
I do think Joe Biden will jump in at the last minute.
It's way to early to tell who will come out on top on the republican side. Some interesting candidates there. Rand Paul was mentioned above a few times. I think he's a bright, interesting guy. Caveat is he's probably more of an isolationist and I'd fear his foreign policy would be similar to the current regime.

----------


## djgreen

I hope the people see through her crap as well however, just about everything is already out there and if they cant see it now they prob never will. and when she does get those questions that she has avoided for so long she will give some slippery evasive answers and people will say oh well they are picking on her because shes a woman

----------


## Joco71

> We have some good candidates, I think/hope. I have not done enough homework any any of them to make a decision. There are many things I like about several or at least what they say, I'm just not sure how strong their resolve and if they are flip flops or not. I will need to check their past to find out and also if they did do a flip flop on why. I think it's find for a candidate to change his mind/views over time as long as it's not because of popularity/votes.
> 
> I keep saying I'm not sold on Trump and dont know how far he will go but one think I REALLY like is he does not flip/flop, he does not care if he pisses of someone and will loose votes because of his beliefs. I would rather have someone I dont agree with 100% on everything and they are true to their word or beliefs vs someone you have no idea what direction they are going to go or bend once they are in office.
> 
> Considering the recent supreme court decision yesterday saying no proof of ID or citizenship for voters may make a big influence unfortunately.
> 
> I will say if Hillary gets elected I will spend the next 1yr doing a lot of garage sales, liquidating everything I can as quickly as I can and then sell my house and prepare to move out of the US
> 
> I like Ted Cruz, Rand Paul and Trump. Rubio I think also seems pretty good but a little wishy washy on some things.


I'm right there with you. I think time and some debates and exsposure will paint a better picture.

----------


## zempey

Who ever wins will be another lying, useless cvnt. Anyone who could make a difference will never win, it's not in the intrest of big corporate money.

----------


## Joco71

> I think Hilary Clinton will make it all the way and have a very good chance at taking it .sadly because her supporters are dumb as hell or think she can change also she has more $$$ and connections than any other runners. I don't support her at all she has blood on her hands from bengazi and lies about everything and has tones of scandals surrounding her. I think Rand Paul has a good head on his shoulders but idk how far he will make it


God help us if she actually makes it. I hope the American people wake up before this happens.

----------


## Joco71

> Who ever wins will be another lying, useless cvnt. Anyone who could make a difference will never win, it's not in the intrest of big corporate money.


Very true Zemp it plays a big role in their future decisions. Because of big donors and special interest groups.

----------


## Joco71

> I think (hope) one of the investigations will eventually reveal enough to sink Hillary's chances. At least to anyone with a modicum of intelligence. 
> I do think Joe Biden will jump in at the last minute.
> It's way to early to tell who will come out on top on the republican side. Some interesting candidates there. Rand Paul was mentioned above a few times. I think he's a bright, interesting guy. Caveat is he's probably more of an isolationist and I'd fear his foreign policy would be similar to the current regime.


It would be great if they came through with something that sank her ship.

----------


## Joco71

> I hope the people see through her crap as well however, just about everything is already out there and if they cant see it now they prob never will. and when she does get those questions that she has avoided for so long she will give some slippery evasive answers and people will say oh well they are picking on her because shes a woman


Well I think there is alot more info out there that would incriminate her. They found and released thousands of her emails yesterday that have some pretty savory intel.

----------


## davidtheman100

We can start by saying if Hilary is elected America would have reached an all-time low. Funny how when people stomp on American flags and people say they hate white people liberals will call it free speech..But if you say anything that hinders their agenda it becomes "hate-speech"

----------


## Joco71

> We can start by saying if Hilary is elected America would have reached an all-time low. Funny how when people stomp on American flags and people say they hate white people liberals will call it free speech..But if you say anything that hinders their agenda it becomes "hate-speech"


I know and they keep doing over and over again. I just can't believe the people of this country can't see that. Almost like they walk around with ear plugs and blinders on.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> . Caveat is he's probably more of an isolationist and I'd fear his foreign policy would be similar to the current regime.


He might surprise you in that regard. I know that is one of the biggest differences between he and Ron Paul. Ron takes a total isolationist approach.

----------


## btpolak

> We have some good candidates, I think/hope. I have not done enough homework any any of them to make a decision. There are many things I like about several or at least what they say, I'm just not sure how strong their resolve and if they are flip flops or not. I will need to check their past to find out and also if they did do a flip flop on why. I think it's find for a candidate to change his mind/views over time as long as it's not because of popularity/votes.
> 
> I keep saying I'm not sold on Trump and dont know how far he will go but one think I REALLY like is he does not flip/flop, he does not care if he pisses of someone and will loose votes because of his beliefs. I would rather have someone I dont agree with 100% on everything and they are true to their word or beliefs vs someone you have no idea what direction they are going to go or bend once they are in office.
> 
> Considering the recent supreme court decision yesterday saying no proof of ID or citizenship for voters may make a big influence unfortunately.
> 
> I will say if Hillary gets elected I will spend the next 1yr doing a lot of garage sales, liquidating everything I can as quickly as I can and then sell my house and prepare to move out of the US
> 
> I like Ted Cruz, Rand Paul and Trump. Rubio I think also seems pretty good but a little wishy washy on some things.


I couldn't have said it any better. I'm hoping more and more people will see Hillary for the snake she really is. I have several Democrat friends who honestly are leaning more toward Bernie Sanders rather than Hillary. Trump is a good candidate because he is unapologetic for his opinions, which are rooted in fact, but his delivery was far too unedited for this BS politically correct society that is being developed. Also, he has the money to back himself and does not have to cater to all the special interest groups that dump money his way. I also like the idea of actually bringing back more jobs to the US. There are people crying for more money to do jobs that require almost no real intelligence, but really should be crying out that we need more jobs at home for the opportunity to have a career.. Ted Cruz has so far been my choice because he's been a man who has actually been more interested in being a man of his word and has represented the majority of Texans like a representative should. He is very well spoken and is an intelligent individual.

----------


## Joco71

Does anyone have an opinion on Chris Christie or Perry and what about the governor of Ohio John Kasich. I hope Hillary gets cooked. Carly Fiorina is a very intelligent women and very conservative not to mention she bashes the shit out of Hillary every chance she gets.LOL

----------


## vic1778

Hillary Clinton all the way. The Republicans have DESTROYED this country....

----------


## btpolak

Any questions?

Detroit, MI (1st on the poverty rate list) hasn’t elected
a Republican mayor since 1961;

Buffalo, NY (2nd) hasn’t elected one since 1954;

Cincinnati, OH (3rd)… since 1984;

Cleveland, OH (4th)… since 1989;

Miami, FL (5th) has never had a Republican Mayor;

St. Louis, MO (6th)…. since 1949;

El Paso, TX (7th) has never had a Republican Mayor;

Milwaukee, WI (8th)… since 1908;

Philadelphia, PA (9th)… since 1952;

Newark, NJ (10th)… since 1907.

----------


## Joco71

Republicans are far from perfect I will give you that, but I would take anyone of these Republican candidates over Hilliary Clinton and another 4 yrs of same shit we have already endured for last 8yrs. Obama will be recognized as a very big mistake in the future in fact is already getting recognition for it now. He has damn near run this country in the dirt.

----------


## davidtheman100

Hilary Clinton should have already been relieved of her duties because of Bengazi and those email scandals are just bad news...Not to mention no country is going to respect a women leading America...For the protection of the citizens in the US especially at a crucial time with terrorism you don't want anyone getting too comfortable hurting Americans...They're already comfortable enough Hilary clinton is out to f*cking lunch all she cares about is the black lives matter campaign to gain popularity and gay marraige

----------


## kelkel

> The Republicans have DESTROYED this country....


How?

----------


## djgreen

partisanship and politics is what is destroying this country not one single party

----------


## Joco71

This^^^ ^would be a huge deal for who ever the president is and his or her party or agenda. Working together that is with a common goal!! That said these goals should be the wants and needs of we the people.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Hillary is so dirty and would be an embarrassment for the US. Sadly, I think anyone who is electable is a de facto cvnt.

----------


## Joco71

Liberal media is just going after Don Trump!! He must worry them a bit.

----------


## jackfrost88

Hate to be a pessimist but will it really matter? More likely than not I think Hillary will run and win. Trump is in it for a joke. Ted Cruz will probably do well for republicans. Rand Paul will probably be runner up I think for the republican nomination?

Regardless, military spending will increase, national debt will continue to balloon, social program spending will not be cut much if at all. The US will continue to overspread itself by going into more foreign countries, probably Syria, Iran, who knows Russia/China or fund any side of a civil strife which favours its interests. 

Looks grim for the US.

Just my 2cents

----------


## tarmyg

Hillary Clinton will carry this election and I am betting my left nut on it.

My vote will go to Rand Paul but chances that he, or any Republican for that matter, will win is slim to none.

Also, if every mofo who claims they will move if the incorrect person wins actually did so the country would be damn empty by now, no offense to *lovbyts* .

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Also, if every mofo who claims they will move if the incorrect person wins actually did so the country would be damn empty by now


I am far too amused by those threats.  :Smilie:  As soon as the supreme court decided that gay marriage case, I tuned in closely to see the footage of the pastors who were going to set themselves on fire. It turns out (surprise) they didn't really mean it.

It's a nice sort of rejoinder to people who say if you don't like the country, leave. That turns out to be slightly more onerous than people think.

----------


## NACH3

Didn't Christie just enter for the Republicans(out of Jersey)?! He's one not to flip flop - not as much as Trump(which is one thing I do like about him)! Like LB I'd rather have someone that knows what they're going to do and not waver & stick to their guns - even if it's not politically correct - I respect that more than this washy washy stuff we see now! 

As far as Hillary goes - I just hope and pray people 'see the light' as mentioned! Our last decent president was Clinton(imo) - did more for the middle class than any other in recent yrs... It's to early to tell but it's gonna be interesting

----------


## Joco71

> Didn't Christie just enter for the Republicans(out of Jersey)?! He's one not to flip flop - not as much as Trump(which is one thing I do like about him)! Like LB I'd rather have someone that knows what they're going to do and not waver & stick to their guns - even if it's not politically correct - I respect that more than this washy washy stuff we see now! 
> 
> As far as Hillary goes - I just hope and pray people 'see the light' as mentioned! Our last decent president was Clinton(imo) - did more for the middle class than any other in recent yrs... It's to early to tell but it's gonna be interesting


It will def be interesting to watch all this unfold I think it will be a bit of a roller coaster ride between now and November.

----------


## j3374

If Bernie Sanders gets through the primaries, he's got my vote. If Hillary becomes my only option for the Democrats, I'll vote for Rand.

----------


## Joco71

> If Bernie Sanders gets through the primaries, he's got my vote. If Hillary becomes my only option for the Democrats, I'll vote for Rand.


His following seems to be growing If Hillary drops the ball he will be right there to pick it up. I will be voting Republican for sure.

----------


## j3374

Joco, I'm actually registered as an Independent, because I think that both parties are corrupt at the political level. But a lot of my ideals are left of center (but not all). I still support our Second Amendment and am not too keen on pro-choice.

But having said that, I'll vote for an Independent running as a Republican (Rand Paul) before I give my vote to Clinton.

Everyone is entitled to their own perspective on how the country should be run.

----------


## Joco71

I totally agree with ya I consider myself as some what of an independent as well and like you I think both parties are corrupt from special interest groups. I will also vote Republican for few reasons. The democratic party has moved to the extreme left. Everyone is entitled to their opinion that is the beauty of a democracy.

----------


## papathesmurf

I'm going to go out on a Limb here and say Scott Walker...

----------


## Joco71

> I'm going to go out on a Limb here and say Scott Walker...


It will be interesting to watch them in the debates this week.

----------


## Joco71

Can't wait for that debate Thursday!! It's gonna separate the cream!!

----------


## djgreen

yes ^^^^ I cant wait for it because I want to see what trump is really about

----------


## BG

This will be one of the most important elections in US history. I know it doesn't seem that way but so many still do not see the rapid deterioration of our country and its constitution. I truly fear the worst. If Clinton gets into office she will finish what Obama started, the dismantlement of world power of the US from the inside out and a administration with no regards to the constitution that will not be held accountable to anyone. Clinton already doesnt care nor answer to anyone. Benghazi, emails, foreign donations, she doesn't care, I couldn't even imagine if she were president. She wont even answer to her own parties administration for whom she once was part of. I just pray America (women and blacks mostly) don't fall victim to being prayed upon again.

As far as Trump goes, he cant be president and I don't think he wants to be. It would suck, being president takes up every minute of your time, he has far to many other things going on. As far as picking someone, Ill wait until things thin out and we see who the actually real players are........I hope there's a couple good ones.

----------


## djgreen

exactly things have to thin out first but trump will be a lot better than Hillary and Obama and im afraid she is going all the way and if you think about it we don't need a politician to run things this country wasn't built on politics just common sense and 99.9% of politicians don't have any they do what they are told not what they believe in or what's right im not sure if trump will make it but either way he has done good for this country already by bringing up major issues that nobody else would even touch

----------


## davidtheman100

> This will be one of the most important elections in US history. I know it doesn't seem that way but so many still do not see the rapid deterioration of our country and its constitution. I truly fear the worst. If Clinton gets into office she will finish what Obama started, the dismantlement of world power of the US from the inside out and a administration with no regards to the constitution that will not be held accountable to anyone. Clinton already doesnt care nor answer to anyone. Benghazi, emails, foreign donations, she doesn't care, I couldn't even imagine if she were president. She wont even answer to her own parties administration for whom she once was part of. I just pray America (women and blacks mostly) don't fall victim to being prayed upon again.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, he cant be president and I don't think he wants to be. It would suck, being president takes up every minute of your time, he has far to many other things going on. As far as picking someone, Ill wait until things thin out and we see who the actually real players are........I hope there's a couple good ones.


Every single one of your political posts that i've seen are spot on.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Ben Carson impressed me tonight.

----------


## Joco71

He was impressive I think trump hurt himself. It will be interesting to watch this play out in the coming months.

----------


## djgreen

I agree i dont think trump did as well but mabe he will make a comeback in future debates

----------


## davidtheman100

Carson had my eye from the getgo way before trump did yet when trump came in i will admit i hopped on the wagon..Seems like he has alot of programmed answers...I'd like to see Trump focus alot on this presidency and really impress me..How realistic that is? Idk..But no matter what if he's up against Hilary he'll get my vote

----------


## tarmyg

The only guy who will make actual change in Rand Paul. Balancing the budget in 5 years. No one comes close to this guy. Everyone talk about it but NO ONE is willing to make the drastic changes that would be required except for him. He will never win, but I am going to support him financially and with my vote for as long as possible.

----------


## djgreen

Yea i like rand paul also but he has pretty low numbers so wel see how far he makes it also im not sure if he really can balance the budget america has almost always been in debt i belive the budget was balanced once and fell back into debt in a day or 2 but we can and need to reduce debt and our reliance for china

----------


## Joco71

Truth is we actually had a surplus when Clinton was president. But totally agree with you on china!!

----------


## djgreen

there was a surplus for a short time but government didn't do it although they take credit for it they moved numbers around to make it look good for themselves but it was actually investors paying taxes during a good time in the economy when they made a lot of money Has Congress Ever Really Balanced the Budget? - George Jarkesy - Townhall Finance Conservative Columnists and Financial Commentary - Page 1

----------


## Papapump652

Cant stop the Trump

----------


## Joco71

I like Ben Carson too!! Just not sure if he has a big enough following to get elected.

----------


## Joco71

Trump still going strong how long will it last?

----------


## Buff99

I prefer Carson but will take trump

----------


## OutThere

I miss the Paultards. Ron Paul is the only one who can save us. You just don't understand Ron Paul. Blah blah Rothbard blah n$ggas blah blah

----------


## Joco71

CNN debates coming up. I wonder how trump will do? Ben Carson is climbing in many polls!!

----------


## djgreen

only thing I don't like about Carson is he wants a flat 10-15% flat tax which would in effect raise taxes on the middle class and poor and lower them for the rich and that is a big problem for me. I think taxes should stay the same or go lower and that would be possible if the government would simply live in there own budget that's all they have to do its so simple quit giving food stamps and disability out like its free and quit spending on stupid stuff in general we are giving iran I believe 150 billion to sign that nuke deal its nuts we are going to borrow 150 billion from china and give to to Iran for nothing in return but a promise they wont nuke us after we help them build a bomb after their supreme leader chanted death to America before the ink was even dry on the contract

----------


## Mitch535

Rand Paul is my choice for this vote. I see some smart comments from the above. I've followed Rand Paul for quite some time, and was definitely on the Ron Paul bandwagon. While Rand has fallen a distance from the mighty apple tree that is Ron Paul, he is still the candidate most likely to bring this country back to what it should be. He understands the budget and the economic changes that are required to get us back in check. He understands the constitution and liberty. He's the closest thing to a libertarian on the main ticket.

Bipartisanship is effectively destroying this country. Our system assumes that most people lie on the outliers of the bell curve that make up the political spectrum, while in reality most people are in the middle and aren't extremist. The libertarian philosophy of being fiscally conservative and socially liberal fits the vast majority of people. Their motto isn't "don't read on me", it's "don't tread on anyone". If you aren't hurting me or my personal property, go do what you want. Be responsible for yourself and don't expect others to take up your slack. Let churches and nonprofits pick up the rest of the slack. It's the way this country worked for a long time, and we can get back to that. We've conditioned ourselves, though, to lean one way or another on this political spectrum. If you identify as a republican, chances are you don't truly agree with the extremist portion of the party. If you identify as democrat, again, chances are you don't agree with the extremist portion of the party. Yet it is the extremist portions of the party that give each party their voice, vision, and public appearance. Chances are you lie somewhere in between the two parties, but don't feel like you have a party that represents you. And you don't. Because we've let a bipartisan system take over. 

I feel a great deal of sadness for those that aren't able to see through the veil that has been draped over their eyes. Perhaps their parents conditioned them to be diehard republicans or democrats. Perhaps they never questioned what they've been taught. Perhaps they sheltered themselves against any other ideologies, and have never had to question the beliefs that were hammered into their minds from their earliest memories. 

I feel that we should have a test that you are required to take before you vote. It isn't an intelligence test, and it isn't a test of literacy as we've done in the past to prevent certain groups from voting. It is a test of your knowledge of each candidate's platform. If you have researched your vote and know what you are voting on, the test will be simple. If you haven't done your research and are voting entirely based on the political party or the color of the skin of the individual you are voting on, you'll likely fail the test. You don't find out if you have passed or not, your vote just doesn't get counted. Everyone has the right to vote, but if you don't care enough about your vote to actually know what you are voting on, your vote shouldn't count.

----------


## papathesmurf

Trump really disappointed me this past debate especially on his matters of foreign policy and his remark about Fiorino's looks was absolutely ridiculous. I mean, lets be real she is kinda hot for a 61 year old women. He really needs to lay off these attacks on Women if he is going to be elected. Women account for a large portion of the citizens who vote and if he wants to get elected he is going to have to stop insulting them. Oh, I think Trump/Fiorino on a ballet would be a wining combination.

----------


## Mitch535

> Trump really disappointed me this past debate especially on his matters of foreign policy and his remark about Fiorino's looks was absolutely ridiculous. I mean, lets be real she is kinda hot for a 61 year old women. He really needs to lay off these attacks on Women if he is going to be elected. Women account for a large portion of the citizens who vote and if he wants to get elected he is going to have to stop insulting them. Oh, I think Trump/Fiorino on a ballet would be a wining combination.


I can say a great many things about Trump, and none of them have anything to do with him being a good choice for president.

----------


## Mitch535

> only thing I don't like about Carson is he wants a flat 10-15% flat tax which would in effect raise taxes on the middle class and poor and lower them for the rich and that is a big problem for me. I think taxes should stay the same or go lower and that would be possible if the government would simply live in there own budget that's all they have to do its so simple quit giving food stamps and disability out like its free and quit spending on stupid stuff in general we are giving iran I believe 150 billion to sign that nuke deal its nuts we are going to borrow 150 billion from china and give to to Iran for nothing in return but a promise they wont nuke us after we help them build a bomb after their supreme leader chanted death to America before the ink was even dry on the contract


I am in favor of the flat tax. A simple flat tax code will bring jobs back to the US and is the most _fair_ tax code possible. Everyone pays the same percent. You aren't punished for being financially successful. You aren't punished for being poor. Everyone pays the same percentage. And yes, we do need to stop spending money on stupid stuff.

----------


## davidtheman100

> I am in favor of the flat tax. A simple flat tax code will bring jobs back to the US and is the most _fair_ tax code possible. Everyone pays the same percent. You aren't punished for being financially successful. You aren't punished for being poor. Everyone pays the same percentage. And yes, we do need to stop spending money on stupid stuff.


A flat tax would be nice but it can't work

----------


## djgreen

flat tax wouldn't be nice for me because I will pay a lot more and I pay a lot of taxes as it is if it wasn't for income tax I could live comfortably

----------


## Mitch535

> A flat tax would be nice but it can't work


A flat tax can and would work. It would certainly work better than a 70,000 page tax code. One flat tax for everyone. Done. Simple. No loopholes.

----------


## Mitch535

> flat tax wouldn't be nice for me because I will pay a lot more and I pay a lot of taxes as it is if it wasn't for income tax I could live comfortably



So you're in favor of you paying less so someone else has to pay more?

----------


## djgreen

yes absolutely I need it more than they do rich people wont see a difference in there lifestyle over a few hundred dollars but a few hundred affects me greatly and I am not in favor of paying even more I pay enough taxes as it all the government has to do is live in a budget like everyone's else and stop frivolous spending and supporting drug users and scumbags in one way or another and they could afford to lower taxes for every one, every time they raise tax we go in more debt so a tax raise doesn't fix anything

----------


## Mitch535

> yes absolutely I need it more than they do rich people wont see a difference in there lifestyle over a few hundred dollars but a few hundred affects me greatly and I am not in favor of paying even more I pay enough taxes as it all the government has to do is live in a budget like everyone's else and stop frivolous spending and supporting drug users and scumbags in one way or another and they could afford to lower taxes for every one, every time they raise tax we go in more debt so a tax raise doesn't fix anything


Even if our government lived on a budget like everyone else and stopped frivolous spending, we'll still have to pay taxes. Lower, yes, but we'll still have to pay taxes. Why are you special in that you shouldn't have to pay the same amount of taxes as everyone else? Just because a rich person won't notice as much as someone less financially stable doesn't mean they should be punished for their fortune or hard work, in the same way you wouldn't be being punished. With a flat tax, everyone pays the same percentage. This is fair. Everyone pulls the same amount of weight. The poor aren't riding on the shoulders of the rich and the rich aren't evading taxes with loop holes to ride the shoulders of the poor.

----------


## davidtheman100

> A flat tax can and would work. It would certainly work better than a 70,000 page tax code. One flat tax for everyone. Done. Simple. No loopholes.


You must be a Rand Paul fan....Realistically it can't work because it would be making it work better for the people than for the country as whole if that makes sense...

----------


## djgreen

I don't agree with the tax code either but I will never support raising my taxes and lowering them for the rich doesn't make sense to me I know several people in my family that are well off one of them is a millionaire and the taxes they pay don't hurt them a bit not even a little nobody's being punished for how much they make that's just how it works I think taxes could be low for everyone if government spending could be controlled its so simple

----------


## bass

anyone outside GOP establishment wold be better. i don't trust Trump because we don't know what he stands for, he repeats the something over and over... we're stupid, they're smart, we'll be great again, etc... however this is what i like about Trump,

1. he is not politically correct
2. he does not apologize for what he says
3. turned the GOP Establishment on its head! this one is my favorite.

other than that he's immature. its too early for me to make a decision, but i can guarantee you any of these individuals running is far better than Clinton, socialists Sanders and Biden the creep!

----------


## Mitch535

> I don't agree with the tax code either but I will never support raising my taxes and lowering them for the rich doesn't make sense to me I know several people in my family that are well off one of them is a millionaire and the taxes they pay don't hurt them a bit not even a little nobody's being punished for how much they make that's just how it works I think taxes could be low for everyone if government spending could be controlled its so simple


A flat tax wouldn't lower the taxes on the rich. As it stands now, with 70,000 pages of tax code, there are so many loop holes those with enough money usually pay less of a percentage of their income than those who don't. As it stands, you have two options: make enough money that you have enough deductibles that its worth it to itemize, or take the IRS granted deductible. If you can afford to itemize you can count a whole lotta crap off your taxes and end up spending less. If you are operating at or just above poverty level, you aren't going to have enough expenses worth itemizing and you're going to end up paying a higher percentage of your income to income tax.

Flat tax takes all that out of the equation. You pay the same percent that I pay, and Bill Gates pays the same percent that the kid in college flipping burgers at the Wendys pays.

----------


## Mitch535

> anyone outside GOP establishment wold be better. i don't trust Trump because we don't know what he stands for, he repeats the something over and over... we're stupid, they're smart, we'll be great again, etc... however this is what i like about Trump,
> 
> 1. he is not politically correct
> 2. he does not apologize for what he says
> 3. turned the GOP Establishment on its head! this one is my favorite.
> 
> other than that he's immature. its too early for me to make a decision, but i can guarantee you any of these individuals running is far better than Clinton, socialists Sanders and Biden the creep!



I would prefer anyone outside either of the establishments. Bipartisanship is one of the worst things that we've done to our country. Bipartisanship represents the extremes of the bell curve that makes up the political spectrum, we don't really have anyone representing the middle where most people are.

Trump, however, doesn't apologize for what he says but he does flipflop. He also likes to generalize about things that he doesn't know much about, so he doesn't really give any substance when he talks about his ideas, policies, or procedures. The ideas that he does actually vocalize are immature knee-jerk reactions that you'd expect anyone who has lived outside reality long enough to make.

----------


## djgreen

A 15%	tax would lower tax for the rich i dont know how you think it dont and im not saying im above paying taxs but i have to support myself at the same time and more money that goes out of my pocket for taxs hurts my bills the needs in life not the wants when rich people pay more they have a little less wants but the needs are still there no matter what i would be in favor of a flat tax if it was low like 8% but thats not gonna happen

----------


## bloodchoke

A flat tax is appealing for its simplicity, but it's a regressive tax and would hurt the middle-class and the poor and our economy. Poor and middle-class families spend a (much) higher percentage of their incomes than do the rich. If the rich have extra money after taxes, it goes on top of their already fat pile of money sitting in a bank. When poor and middle-class families have more money, they spend it, putting that money into circulation, which is key for a healthy economy. Left with less of it to spend, the economy would slows down drastically. The US will never see a flat tax.

----------


## papathesmurf

I wrote a paper on a flat tax (called fair tax at the time I believe) in high school. IIRC it included a tax benefit for individuals at or below the poverty line. As a frugal individual I would absolutely love a flat tax rate!

----------


## djgreen

I like trumps tax plan he proposes to eliminate income tax all together for middle class and poor people USA is the most taxed nation in the world by a long shot dropping income tax wouldn't hurt a bit it will actually stimulate the economy and government can eliminate wasteful spending to make up the difference

----------


## davidtheman100

Rubio and Cruz would be great...But that's probably not going to happen although their numbers are increasing

----------


## davidtheman100

Realistically Trump knows where to focus the money to better the economy...It goes without saying that he'll have better relationships with our allies than Obama did lol...He will stop spending all of these billions of dollars on education (that is not working) and he'll shift them towards things that will get people better jobs and end up making more money....Democrats are pouring TONS AND TONS of money into education YET the education standards are getting LOWER AND LOWER..Clearly not working...My vote is for Trump because he's got great financial strategies and i like how he is so passionate in wanting to create more, good jobs.

----------


## wmaousley

I could care less as long as the incumbent President does not try to take away my civil and personal rights.

----------


## zaggahamma

Trump, carson, fiorina, and the only politician in the hunt rubio r the 4 i would guess right now

----------


## Joco71

I think Trumps tax plan could work!! At least its a start. Certainly what we have in place now doesn't work.

----------


## bloodchoke

> I could care less as long as the incumbent President does not try to take away my civil and personal rights.


Has he tried to?

----------


## wmaousley

Bill Murray

----------


## Hazard

> Bill Murray


^^^^ Win ^^^^

----------


## vic1778

I am not SCARED of Death, but the only thing that scares me is if another Republican gets in the White House. God Help us all.

----------


## 212OlympiaBound

> Trump, carson, fiorina, and the only politician in the hunt rubio r the 4 i would guess right now


I work for HP, and I'm just praying it's not carly. please don't be carly

----------


## bloodchoke

> I work for HP, and I'm just praying it's not carly. please don't be carly


(I don't think you have too much to worry about.)

----------


## Joco71

> I work for HP, and I'm just praying it's not carly. please don't be carly


No worries there I don't think she is going to make the cut!!

----------


## CaptainGoose

Cant stump the Trump

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Donald Trumps hair has grown back into his head and has choked his brain! Hillary all the way...she's the only one with overall experience. A wall between US and Mexico? SMGDH! Who's going to agree to the MAJOR tax increase to fund building it?

----------


## Hazard

> Donald Trumps hair has grown back into his head and has choked his brain! Hillary all the way...she's the only one with overall experience. A wall between US and Mexico? SMGDH! Who's going to agree to the MAJOR tax increase to fund building it?


If Hillary gets in she better supply every American with at least 3ft of rope so we have the option to hang ourselves. 

If I'm not mistaken trump said "vote me in and I will build the walk with my own money" - probably lie but it's nothing we haven't taken up the ass already so

----------


## bsh

[QUOTE="Hazard"] If Hillary gets in she better supply every American with at least 3ft of rope so we have the option to hang ourselves. /[QUOTE] 

How true.... Last thing this country needs is a pantsuit like her....

----------


## bartman314

sounds like what we need is a good revolution.

----------


## wmaousley

[QUOTE=bsh;7129729][QUOTE="Hazard"] If Hillary gets in she better supply every American with at least 3ft of rope so we have the option to hang ourselves. /


> How true.... Last thing this country needs is a pantsuit like her....


I think we already have a pantsuit like her currently in office.

----------


## Trapology

Any republican is fine for me but im pulling for trump

I feel like america is a business at this point so im not against a business man being in office, i believe he will figre out a way to create jobs and I like his tax plan

And what his lacking in domestic policy and other things im smart enough to understand thats his VP and other branches of government will help him along in the areas hes lacking

----------


## Joco71

Trump is rising in the polls! Will Cruz or Rubio be able to catch him?

----------


## Joco71

I guess Trump droped out of the next debate.

----------


## wmaousley

> Trump is rising in the polls! Will Cruz or Rubio be able to catch him?


Rubio is seen as too young and lacks experience. I predict Cruz will get the GOP nomination. I'm sure Trump dropped out of the next debate at the request of the GOP to allow the other candidates a chance to show what they represent due to Trump taking the lime light away from the other GOP candidates in previous debates.

https://youtu.be/8IlyLwRRex4

----------


## 45lb

My vote right now is with Rubio, Ted or Trump

----------


## Tigershark

I think it will be Trump. Just because he is winning the states though doesn't mean the republicans will back him. I think it will end of being a 3 candidate race. If so we may have our first independent president.

----------


## bass

> I think it will be Trump. Just because he is winning the states though doesn't mean the republicans will back him. I think it will end of being a 3 candidate race. If so we may have our first independent president.


3 candidate race means Hillary will be elected. but i agree with you he will not be backed by the establishment. Its a shame.

----------


## Trapology

> 3 candidate race means Hillary will be elected. but i agree with you he will not be backed by the establishment. Its a shame.


I dunno man. People are so impressionable now a days. Common sense tells me what ever happens will be pretty obvious as far as how things normally go. But i wouldnt be surprised at all if something off the wall happened. I wouldnt be surprised if bush some how shook back. The campaigns on a deathwatch apparently but this past few days is the only time i think ive seen him getting any positive media coverage

----------


## bass

i doubt Bush can move forward, i think he's done. he's not my guy anyway so i am not too worried  :Smilie:

----------


## songdog

Trump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bass

^^^ i'll conclude my prediction after results are in from Supper Tuesday. if Trump wins most states on Supper Tuesday then its guaranteed hes in.

----------


## Chrisr92

Trump

----------


## songdog

I am a die hard Trump fan! He may get a lil loose but I think he will do a good job.

----------


## Igifuno

Why haven't they called Missouri yet? I know it's close between Trump and Cruz but don't they know yet?

Also, how the hell is Ted Cruz eligible to run for the presidential seat when he was born in Canada?

----------


## RA

Trump all the way

----------


## tbody66

Trump!

----------


## Joco71

I think Trump will get the nominee after he wins Indiana!! He has overcome alot. He will get my vote. Trump!!

----------


## Allstar118

Sanders!

Attachment 163519

----------


## FONZY007

> Trump all the way


I personally think Trump will be the reason Hillary wins.

----------


## wmaousley

> I personally think Trump will be the reason Hillary wins.


Unfortunately I think you are right. I personally do not believe that either are credible enough to be President. Its just a matter of the lesser of the two evils at this point. From an entertainment perspective I think this is gonna be award winning action, drama and comedy.

----------


## songdog

TRUMP I hope!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I voted 8 years ago. Took my bankroll and left the country. Since then while living in a flat tax country for business purposes I find life so much more relaxing and prosperous. Last year my earned income after taxes was over 40 times my 2005-2008 earnings working as a high level guy at IBM.

In all reality go and check the numbers on American citizenship and the statistics of those who have given it up since 2005. Over 80 percent of the millionaires have left the USA in that time.

Flat tax will not do much...because it is not a flat tax. How can I com tax be flat then have 50 other taxes to pay from DMV stickers to state tax. 

USA is so desperate for tax money they want to tax off workers sending money back to their families and have about shut down Western union. On average Americans pay over 65% of their income in tax. They get big box stores with massive tax breaks putting SMB to doors closed. Just a matter of time before people have no SSI money they earned to use for retirement. 401ks were stolen in 2006-2010 so a lot of homeless in their later years coming up.

----------


## T-boner

Well this thread was started way back before the primarys. A lot of what was said is irrelevant now. How in the world did we end up with 2 candidates that nobody wants. There were so many great candidates in the primary. I'm conservative so I was only looking at the Republicans. Seems to me the Republican conservative vote was split between several good candidates and the liberal uninformed vote all went the Trump. Trump also had help from Democrats who reregistered to vote Trump. So now we basically have 2 liberal Democrats running against each other. No thanks. I'm sitting this one out. Only voting for conservatives down the ticket this time.

----------


## bass

> Well this thread was started way back before the primarys. A lot of what was said is irrelevant now. How in the world did we end up with 2 candidates that nobody wants. There were so many great candidates in the primary. I'm conservative so I was only looking at the Republicans. Seems to me the Republican conservative vote was split between several good candidates and the liberal uninformed vote all went the Trump. Trump also had help from Democrats who reregistered to vote Trump. So now we basically have 2 liberal Democrats running against each other. No thanks. I'm sitting this one out. Only voting for conservatives down the ticket this time.


republican politicians are not conservative anymore, and to be honest I can't tell them apart from the democrats anymore. yes we ended up with a liberal candidate, but what choice do we have, Hillary? of course I'll vote for Trump. IMO republican leaders are spineless for throwing Trump under the bus with their latest action, pardoning Hillary. this will take all ammunition from Trump to use against her, its a shame. maybe the republican leaders deserves Trump, I really hope he wins.

----------


## Obs

I truly believe this is stolen and votes don't count. I don't know anyone supporting hillary. No one. Somehow she is in the lead on mainstream media polls. Who would vote for the America hating whore? All the dems I knew were gonna vote sanders and when she go caught rigging the swore they weren't gonna vote because they hated hillary.

----------


## Skinny Sciolist

In fear of being branded as crazy I have kept similar sentiments to myself. I haven't personally met any Clinton supporters despite being a college student which seems to be a haven for liberal ideologues. Most peers of mine supported Sanders and abhor Hillary. I can't quite understand how the majority of voters could vote for someone so corrupt. Do all the scandals seriously not deter voters?

----------


## hammerheart

This turn of the presidential election remind me of a South Park episode I watched in my teens, where the kids at the local school had to choose a mascot between a Giant Douche and a Turd Sandwich.

----------


## Obs

We are screwed regardless. My mentors taught me things like: kick ass, never quit, have spine and broad shoulders, don't be a bitch or a pussy, don't let that fucker beat you, (you gonna cry pussy) get the fuck up and man the fuck up! Today the majority just asks why me! I need a safe space! Violence should not exist! College and all necessities should be free! Generation "y me"!? IT'S BECAUSE YOU NEVER BECAME A MAN, SON! It's an infection, a damn epidemic! Guvment take care of me!

----------


## Reliable_Individual

Hillary will be president. Can't stand her at all, but trump has dug himself into a hole he can't get out of, and those who should be bringing Hillary to justice have no interest in doing so. It's going to be a rough 4 years

----------


## TroyJackson3000

this


> I hope the people see through her crap as well however, just about everything is already out there and if they cant see it now they prob never will. and when she does get those questions that she has avoided for so long she will give some slippery evasive answers and people will say oh well they are picking on her because shes a woman

----------


## TroyJackson3000

trump for sure

----------


## Tovarasu

My money is on hillary. It is just a cheap show for the masses the battle between hillary and trump - it is the oldest trick in the book bread and circuses as the romans said-. As far as i know hillary is backed by the bankers.

----------


## zejj

Hillary=the devil 

TRUMP 2016 BABY!! LET'S MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!

----------


## gymffiti



----------


## Scuba Greaves

$20 on Trump

----------

